# Besuch bei Sybi.....



## Dieter62 (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

heut habe ich mich mal auf dem Weg gemacht zu Sybi , leider war sie nicht da denn sie befindet sich auf Wal-Besichtigung.

Aber ich habe ein paar Bilder von meiner Nachzucht 2005 gemacht.

War sehr erschrocken über die schlechte Wasserqualität , das muss ich mit Ihr noch besprechen wenn sie wieder da ist.

Auch ist nicht mehr die Menge an Wasser drin , aber zu viele Fische.

Denke auch das die Koi nicht so gewachsen sind wie sie hätten sollen , zu Erinnerung , Sybi hat die Koi 2005 von mir der eine war 28 cm und der zweite war 32 cm , bekommen.


----------



## sigfra (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Besuch bei Sybi.....*

Hallo Dieter...

ich weiß ja nicht so recht, wie ihr zueinander steht... Sybi und du...
aber was mir eben aufgestoßen ist, ist die Tatsache, das du schreibst, du wolltest sie besuchen und hast niemand angetroffen...
kann passieren...  

was ich aus meiner Sicht aber nicht so ganz ok finde, das du Bilder machst... sie hier einstellst und schreibst, sie habe eine schlechte Wasserqualität.. usw..

ich würde mich bedanken, wenn jemand in meinen Garten kommt... Bilder macht und sie ins Netz stellt... und dann auch noch negativ schreibt... ich weiß auch nicht, ob das grüne Wasser unbedingt etwas mit Wasserqualität zu tun hat...

... sollte ich irgendetwas falsch verstanden haben, nehm ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil...

aber nichts für ungut...


----------



## Dieter62 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Besuch bei Sybi.....*

Hallo Frank,

Nein dann habe ich es wohl etwas undeutlich geschrieben.

Sybi wußte das ich komme und ich bin nicht einfach hin und habe Bilder gemacht , denn ihr Mann war zu Hause.

Wir sind schon seit 2 Jahren befreundet und ich glaub das man es schon schreiben kann wenn einen was nicht zusagt.

Der Hintergrund ist das die Sybi vor 2 jahren angefangen hat mit dem Teich aber leider Ihr Mann das nie wollte.

Ich glaube auch so wie ich es heute verstanden habe ist mit dem Teich bald schluss.

Schade ist es nur das nichts mehr am Teich gemacht wird und nur noch 3000 Liter Wasser drin sind.

Es ist halt immer etwas schwierig wenn der Partner bei einem Hobby nicht mitzieht.


----------



## Dieter62 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Besuch bei Sybi.....*

Wollte noch hinzufügen :

sybi war mit der einstellung der Bilder einverstanden.

Ich hoffe damit sind alle unklarheiten beseitigt.


----------



## sigfra (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Besuch bei Sybi.....*

Hallo Dieter...

... ich hatte ja geschrieben, wenn ich etwas falsch verstanden habe... usw..

also nochmals sorry... war ja auch nicht böse gemeint...  

... wo ich dir vollkommen recht gebe... ist... das bei so einem Hobby der Partner/in schon mitziehen sollte... oder wie immer man das nennen mag..  

wenn der eine eben absolut keinen Bock auf das Hobby hat, dann ist dieses Hobby irgendwo zum scheitern verurteilt...  

... meine Frau teilt zum Glück dieses Hobby mit mir...


----------



## Dieter62 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Besuch bei Sybi.....*

Ja meine Frau zum Glück auch.

Das Hobby ist mit viel Zeit verbunden und da braucht man schon einen Partner der hinter einem steht.

Ich habe es damals bei Sybi bewundert , denn Sie hat alles alleine gemacht mit dem Teich.

Aber es gibt dann leider auch Grenzen.

Bin auch traurig über meine ehemaligen Koi die da noch schwimmen , weil sich keiner um die kümmert.

Wenn man nämlich viel Zeit und Geld in eine Nachzucht steckt und dann kümmert sich keiner mehr darum dann tut das schon weh.


----------



## Olli.P (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Besuch bei Sybi.....*

Hi,




			
				Dieter62 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube auch so wie ich es heute verstanden habe ist mit dem Teich bald schluss.
> 
> Schade ist es nur das nichts mehr am Teich gemacht wird und nur noch 3000 Liter Wasser drin sind.
> 
> Es ist halt immer etwas schwierig wenn der Partner bei einem Hobby nicht mitzieht.



Ja, so ist das nun mal, tut mir erhlich Leid für Syb........ein und für den Mann......

Gut das bei uns meine Frau damit angefangen hat, denn wenn ich das gemacht hätte, wäre das sicherlich nix geworden....

Beim Aquarium sind wir ( bin ich ) auch mit 60L angefangen, dann 100L usw. bis wir dann bei 550L angekommen waren.......

Aber: Wenn's nicht zu weit weg ist und sich kein anderer Abnehmer findet würde ich die 2 Koi evtl. abholen und ihnen ein neues Zuhause geben!!!

Mir und meiner Familie gefallen die Tiere sehr gut.......

Ich hoffe, ich bin jetzt niemandem zu nahe getreten.....


----------



## Annett (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Besuch bei Sybi.....*

Moin zusammen,

also grünes oder klares Wasser sagt rein gar nichts über die Qualität des Wassers aus!
Klar, waren da zuviele Nährstoffe drinnen. Aber vielleicht haben die Algen alle verputzt und der Nitrit, Nitrat, Ammonium/Ammoniak liegen bei null - das ist doch die Hauptsache, oder?
3000l sind natürlich etwas wenig für den Besatz.
Wenn man alleine mit seinem Hobby da steht und dann auch noch arbeitsmäßig kaum Zeit hat, sollte man/Frau tatsächlich (den Tieren zuliebe) drüber nachdenken, dass Hobby an den Nagel zu hängen.
Auch wenns weh tut! :?


----------

